# AZ Wine Makers Meeting on May 15



## gregmg (May 11, 2010)

AZ Wine Makers will be meeting in Mesa, Arizona this Saturday (May 15th) at 3:30PM. Please join us if you are in the area. Email me at greg(at)azwinemakers(dot)com for further details.

Greg G.


----------

